# Folic acid - how long to take before TTC?



## leelee

Hi all,

Just wondering if everyone is taking folic acid for 12 weeks before TTC? I have been taking it since the beginning of Dec (missed a couple of days over Xmas) and am 1/2 tempted to TTC this month, although I am afraid that something might happen if I did get pregnant. Not that I think I would be that lucky to fall straight away anyway.

What is everyone else doing?


----------



## sleepinbeauty

You would probably be fine...women were having babies LOOONG before there were folic acid tablets ;)

I plan on taking them 3-4 months in advance. With my ex-fiance, I took them about that same distance away from when we were supposed to start.

OH! I forgot to say how much I *LOVED* how fast my hair and nails grew in when I was on them! My nails where hard and my hair was SHINY! Oooooo, now I can't wait to get back on them hahaha


----------



## Caroline

I didn't know with no 1 that you were supposed to take them 3 months before, only staarted taking them when fell pg. He's fine.

No 2 started about a month before ttc, didn't expect to get pg straight away.

No3 wasn't planned so again only strarted taking folic acid when ifound out i was pg.

Am planning on getting some folic acid tommorrow as OH has decided he would like more than one more lo so we will be ttc earlier than I thought.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I started three months before but it is only a reccomendation


----------



## leelee

Hiya,

Thanks for the replies both of you! I suppose I am maybe being a little bit 'by the book' with the folic acid. And your right, what did they all do years ago when there was no folic acid???

I still don't know whether to go for it this month or not? Part of me wants to wait until next month as I want to lose about 8lbs and have a treadmill on the way. The other 1/2 of me just wants to go for it!


----------



## Caroline

If there is a family history of neural tube defects then I would definitely wait & take the folic acid for 3 months, but if not then its really your choice.

Personally I've got about 7lb to get to the weight I want to be, but at the end of the day, I'm gonna it back on no matter how hard I try when pg, so if I get pg b4 I'm not bothered.

Treadmill could always gather dust for 9 months:rofl:.

You may be able to use it when pg so long as its only very steady, would have to check with midwife.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

you could still use it--walking is a GREAT exercise while pregnant!


----------



## leelee

sleepinbeauty said:


> you could still use it--walking is a GREAT exercise while pregnant!

Hiya,

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I will defo still use it. I love walking and don't see pregnancy as a reason to stop exercising!

Have decided to wait until next month as I want to buy pre-seed and get a good level of fitness (doesn't take me long to lose weight once I try). I think I will be more 'in the zone' next month as well.


----------



## beccad

There's some evidence to suggest that taking it for up to a year can be beneficial in preventing premature births too. However if you have a normal healthy sort of diet then you're probably getting all the FA you need - Marmite has plenty in it, as do green veggies, parsnips, oranges, brown rice, some makes of bread and quite a few breakfast cereals.


----------



## mommatobe

I was reading that taking folic acid up to 6 months before TTC is beneficial. I'm really bad at remembering to take vitamins so I have started taking them now so that I get into the groove....although i've missed a ton! We plan to TTC in approx 5 months so I have time to get used to taking them :) hehe


----------

